# Cheap scale



## Lloydb (25/5/17)

Hey guys

So I am in the process of starting to mix my own juice. Intimidating to say the least. 

Would anyone be so kind as to advise what would be the cheapest and most usable scale that I could purchase please?

If you can provide a price that would be swell. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/accessories/products/pocket-scale-0-01g-200g

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lloydb (25/5/17)

Quakes said:


> https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/accessories/products/pocket-scale-0-01g-200g


Thank you!

Does this also have the tare function like in the YouTube videos?

Do you use this scale?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

It does have Tare yes, I use the exact same one. Works 100%

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lloydb (25/5/17)

Quakes said:


> It does have Tare yes, I use the exact same one. Works 100%


Thank you very much my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/5/17)

Welcome to DIY. Both frustrating and rewarding at the same time for me at least.
Black and TFM have really cheap 200g scales but if you mix 170ml or more and depending on the PG/VG ratio then I`m not sure if these will work accurately. I use the Black Vapour scale for mixing up to 150ml and it has the tare function. When I want to get serious I pull out the big guns.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

